# What is a 'hunt horse'?



## soloequestrian (22 November 2020)

Totally naive question - I've never been hunting or even seen a hunt.  I have a project horse who loves his hacking and in passing a few people have mentioned that he might make a good hunt horse.  I've never jumped him and to me hunting is synonymous with jumping - the pictures in H&H mag are always of people sailing over massive hedges or ditches.  Is this not the case?  Are there some who go hunting just as a sort of social hack?


----------



## Amymay (22 November 2020)

It’s usually a term given to a horse used by the Hunt Servants.


----------



## soloequestrian (22 November 2020)

So maybe I have the term wrong - it has been suggested that he might be good in a home where he would go hunting.


----------



## ester (22 November 2020)

other than the odd mini log you could climb over if needed I've never had to jump anything out hunting . The hill packs don't tend to, and my last pack the other half of their country was more hedgey but my side, not so much. 

But Amymays definition would fit mine for hunt horse.


----------



## spacefaer (22 November 2020)

A hunt horse lives at the Kennels and is ridden by the hunt staff

A hunter is one ridden by anyone else following hounds,  from the Masters,  Field Master and members of the field.  

It totally depends which packs you hunt with as to how much jumping is available and what sort. 

For instance;  if you are hunting on Exmoor, you'll never need to leave the ground.  Packs in Leicestershire are traditionally known for their hedge country.  

It is not essential to jump with any pack,  but you are more likely to get left behind with some jumping packs than others.  

My local pack always jumps but very rarely more than hunt rails - max 90cm.


----------



## Bernster (23 November 2020)

As above.  And then there’s the attributes that are needed for a good hunter. That’s quite a list!  But that might be what people are talking about with your boy.


----------



## soloequestrian (23 November 2020)

I probably need to do another post then - what are the attributes of a good hunter (apart from jumping ability)?!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 November 2020)

Prime requirement of a hunter is that it does not go nuts when in open fields in company.

Some settle to that really well, others never do.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 November 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Prime requirement of a hunter is that it does not go nuts when in open fields in company.

Some settle to that really well, others never do.
		
Click to expand...

It also needs to stand quietly when asked to.
Never raise a hoof to a hound.
Travel sensibly in the field without pulling and jump anything asked (within reason!)
Generally all round pleasant equine.
Mannerly hunters are very sought after


----------



## Illtellyoulater (23 November 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			It also needs to stand quietly when asked to.
Never raise a hoof to a hound.
Travel sensibly in the field without pulling and jump anything asked (within reason!)
Generally all round pleasant equine.
Mannerly hunters are very sought after 

Click to expand...


----------



## Illtellyoulater (23 November 2020)

Also stay sound, keep condition on ok and be comfortable to ride in trot and canter especially


----------



## utter-nutter (23 November 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			It also needs to stand quietly when asked to.
Never raise a hoof to a hound.
Travel sensibly in the field without pulling and jump anything asked (within reason!)
Generally all round pleasant equine.
Mannerly hunters are very sought after 

Click to expand...


this ....though many hunters  are a 'work in progress' well thats my excuse for my 'hunters' occasional interesting behaviour   i agree with being sort after, the 'perfect mannered' can go for ££££+


----------



## spacefaer (23 November 2020)

A good hunter is sound,  hard and tough. It doesn't need to have perfect conformation but it helps with soundness  (and indeed some legends of the field have been distinctly odd looking!)
Needs to have impeccable manners around other horses and hounds 
Needs to stand when asked, even with others galloping off,  alone or in company 
Needs to be prepared to jump from any pace,  in random going,  in company or alone. 
Must have brakes!
Must have comfortable paces  (as you'll be sitting on said horse for hours!)

You get the gist  - a good 'made' hunter is an absolute pleasure to hunt. .. and it takes time to put that level of education in
 On average, a couple of seasons. Which is why a made hunter is (or should be) lots of money!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (23 November 2020)

In addition according to my OH:
Stand still whilst you stand in your stirrups and turn slightly to have a wee
Stand whilst you have a drink
Stand whilst you light a fag
Not launch into orbit when you crack your whip

That's what he looks for 🤣


----------



## Shay (23 November 2020)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Stand still whilst you stand in your stirrups and turn slightly to have a wee
		
Click to expand...

Thats a male perspective - although I have to say I've not seen someone do that in the feild in nearly 50 years hunting.  Perhaps they have too much manners around me - although I have seen many (male and female) hop off to the purpose! Held a few horses too!

I suspect everyone has a slightly different perspective of what a "hunt horse" is.  Of course technically as others have said a horse in hunt service - although that may well be what folk meant when they mentioned it to you.

A hunter is mannerly - in the extreme.  Definitely has a "third leg" and is built to stay sound.

A hunt horse can - in some ways - be more difficult.  The riders are (usually) better and can put up with a bit of mucking about.  100% with hounds.  Happy to go alone.  Jump anything - pretty much under any circumstances.  But if it pulls a bit, lacks breaks etc - its at the front.  If its a bit of a pest in the stable - they are more able to cope.  They need to be independant, strong willed but absolutely love thier job.  It needs to load - although I once had a master's horse injured I could not get to load for love or money!  And must be good with hounds.  If it is sound, up for it and positive it may well suit as a hunt horse.

Both hold their value very well - hunters particularly.   If you have an eye on producing non competition horses for profit a proven hunter holds its value almost as well as a dessage horse. And for longer.  But you do have to get them out hunting to get thier hunt references!


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2020)

Shay said:



			Definitely has a "third leg" and is built to stay sound.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you mean a fifth one 😆


----------



## spotty_pony (1 January 2021)

Depends where you are... I'm in big Leicestershire country and you wouldn't get far here without a jumper.


----------

